# Where to purchase pigs for backyard farm



## TomColl67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I think this is already a question, but I cannot find it. 
I would like to know where I can purchase 2 pigs for my Backyard farm.  I live in Massachusetts. I ran several Google searches and all came up with butchered pigs, not the piglets I am looking for. What is the proper time of year to purchase piglets? I know they have to be around 8 weeks old.
Thank you


----------



## secuono (Jan 9, 2015)

Craigslist. It has everything under the Sun.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2015)

x2


----------



## Meaghan (Jan 9, 2015)

I found our piglets by googling around for small scale pig farms, and then contacting them. Although on their website they didn't list them (or their other animals) for sale, when I called she said that she regularly sells them but that it isn't her primary business so it isn't listed. Perhaps if you found some farms that butcher and sell the meat, you could contact one of them and ask if they sell live weaner pigs.


----------



## Horse Shoe ranch (Jan 18, 2015)

Any interest in pot bellies? We have 2 young piglets looking for a home!


----------



## jk47 (Jan 19, 2015)

try to find out if the people that are selling the butcher hogs got there feeders from then you can buy from ether them if they breed there own or the breeder they got them from


----------

